# Pizza Crust Beer Batter Fish is great.



## willcfish (Jun 11, 2012)

We forgot our flour on a fishing trip and my son suggested we use the pizza mix. Now it's my favorite.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Cwq9eqFd5k


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks. I'm going to try this.


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Me too...

I have also learned that once battered and dredged in a dry flour or corn meal it helps to put the fish in the fridge for a half hour or so. It helps to set the batter on the fish so it won't fall off while frying.

Jim


----------



## willcfish (Jun 11, 2012)

You're both welcome. I hadn't heard of putting the battered fish in the frig. Have to give that a try.


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Putting it in the fridge works great for anything you are going to fry that is battered. We do it with fish,squash, and chicken. Take chicken tenders soak in butter milk, then dredge in crushed corn flakes with rosemary. Throw in skillet in hot oil just long enough to stick breading. Then throw in oven to finish cooking, it is like magic. We use corn flakes almost every time now instead of flour

Sent from someplace unknown on Forum Runner


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

What temp oven? How long?


----------



## Macgyver46 (Nov 17, 2013)

Very nice


----------



## willcfish (Jun 11, 2012)

He didn't reply on time and temp. We do a 3/4# fish at 350 and 5-6 minutes each side. Check it and put back on for another 5 but keep checking. When it flakes it's done. :thumbup:


----------

